# Barnes MRX 7mm MAG .284



## lunatic209 (Oct 2, 2008)

ok. well i sighted my Browning a-bolt with hornady 160 grain bullets and they were grouping great at 100 yds (.25 inch 3 shot groups). i decided to change to barnes MRX 140 grain. loaded them with IMR powder @ 60 grains. i went out to the range and can not get the barnes to shoot a good group at all (3 inch groups @ 100 yds). is it because of the 140 grains? should i be able to group better with 160 grain MRX? have anyone tried the .284 MRX with success. state powder, grains, etc. thank you all.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Some rifles just don't seem to like barnes bullets. Seems like they are either tack drivers or all over the place.


----------

